# Do You Shave Your Thighs?



## morganj614

Hold for the choices


----------



## CMC122

Why do you ask


----------



## Pete

I was hoping for a public poll so I could see APS and Mikey's answer.


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Why do you ask




I asked because I was taking a shower and it popped into my head. I typed it out, a stomach cramp hit and I had to run...so now I will answer 

 Pete, you just want to wait to answer depending on what they say


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I asked because I was taking a shower and it popped into my head. I typed it out, a stomach cramp hit and I had to run...so now I will answer
> 
> Pete, you just want to wait to answer depending on what they say


Hairy year round


----------



## unixpirate

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Hold for the choices




I can


----------



## MMDad

There should be a choice:

I let my wife shave my thing once, but never again.


Oops. You said thighs! Never mind.


----------



## morganj614

MMDad said:
			
		

> There should be a choice:
> 
> I let my wife shave my thing once, but never again.
> 
> 
> Oops. You said thighs! Never mind.



I am going to regret this.... You have a hairy thing?


----------



## MMDad

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I am going to regret this.... You have a hairy thing?


 You knew you were going to regret this, so here goes:

Want a picture?


----------



## morganj614

MMDad said:
			
		

> You knew you were going to regret this, so here goes:
> 
> Want a picture?



I'll pass, I have a very visual mind


----------



## CMC122

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'll pass, I have a very visual mind


  Speak for yourself.  

Post it


----------



## Wickedwrench

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'll pass, I have a very visual mind


 
:fuzzycaterpillar:


----------



## Wickedwrench

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Post it


 
No pics for you. I'll just shake mine at ya from the back porch.


----------



## CMC122

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> No pics for you. I'll just shake mine at ya from the back porch.


I thought I saw you doing that earlier


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Post it



I WAS speaking for myself


----------



## Wickedwrench

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I thought I saw you doing that earlier


 
Jazz is gonna be sooooooo mad that you keep sitting on her special bench.


----------



## CMC122

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Jazz is gonna be sooooooo mad that you keep sitting on her special bench.


No she's not, she's renting it to me by the hour


----------



## Wickedwrench

CMC122 said:
			
		

> No she's not, she's renting it to me by the hour


 
Great! You keep up the payments and I'll have that new boat she promised me in no time.:happyhappyjoyjoy:


----------



## CMC122

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Great! You keep up the payments and I'll have that new boat she promised me in no time.:happyhappyjoyjoy:


As long as you take me fishing


----------



## Wickedwrench

CMC122 said:
			
		

> As long as you take me fishing


 
Glad you said fishing and not hunting. My spare spot in the blind is already spoken for.


----------



## Kain99

Of course, I shave my thighs!  Then again, I do have massive OCD!


----------



## Azzy

My thighs are naturally hairless


----------



## Pete

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Of course, I shave my thighs!  Then again, I do have massive OCD!


A massive what?


----------



## Kain99

Pete said:
			
		

> A massive what?


What I really wanted to say was..... "OMG!  There are women who don't shave their thighs??? Holy Crapola!"

But I didn't, cause I'm nice.


----------



## vraiblonde

Azzy said:
			
		

> My thighs are naturally hairless


Me too.  I shave up to the kneecap but, honestly, the only reason I ever started shaving my legs was because all my girlfriends did.  My non-hairy daughter is smarter than me and doesn't feel the need to conform.  She doesn't shave and doesn't need to.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Me too. I shave up to the kneecap but, honestly, the only reason I ever started shaving my legs was because all my girlfriends did. My non-hairy daughter is smarter than me and doesn't feel the need to conform. She doesn't shave and doesn't need to.


Thank God, I thought I was weird


----------



## morganj614

Kain99 said:
			
		

> What I really wanted to say was..... "OMG!  There are women who don't shave their thighs??? Holy Crapola!"
> 
> But I didn't, cause I'm nice.



And there are men that do shave theirs.

Then there are the romantic men that will shave your legs for you   

I shave my legs every day but in the winter I don't do my thighs every day.


----------



## meangirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And there are men that do shave theirs.
> 
> Then there are the romantic men that will shave your legs for you
> 
> *I shave my legs every day but in the winter I don't do my thighs every day*.


 
Same here.  The hair on my thighs is very light blonde so you can't even see it really.


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And there are men that do shave theirs.
> 
> Then there are the romantic men that will shave your legs for you
> 
> I shave my legs every day but in the winter I don't do my thighs every day.


Who does shave your thighs in the winter on the days you don't?


----------



## morganj614

Pete said:
			
		

> Who does shave your thighs in the winter on the days you don't?



 no one. The one that did is  may he rest in peace :shrug:


----------



## morganj614

*p.s.*

Make sure you really, really, really trust someone before they take a razor to your body


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a public poll so I could see APS and Mikey's answer.


No thigh shaving buddy, thanks for asking


----------



## vraiblonde

Barbra said:
			
		

> I just shaved my legs this past Sunday for the first time since I went to Mexico...in August.  I have hardly any leg hair, so I wasn't all gorilla-like or anything.


Thank you.  See?  I'm not such a freak.  One of the things I'm thrilled to have inherited from my mother was that non-hairy thing.


----------



## Pete

Well I have to say the whole pit shaving thing would seem to be a bigger PITA.  BTW I thank all you women who do it   A chick with hairy pits is gross.


----------



## meangirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Well I have to say the whole pit shaving thing would seem to be a bigger PITA. BTW I think all you women who do it  A chick with hairy pits is gross.


 
Hairy pits are disgusting.


----------



## vraiblonde

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hairy pits are disgusting.


I had a camp counselor who was this granola hippie chick who didn't shave.  She had this fine bed of silky blonde hair on her legs and it was quite attractive.

I should have been a lesbian.


----------



## morganj614

Pete said:
			
		

> Well I have to say the whole pit shaving thing would seem to be a bigger PITA.  BTW I thank all you women who do it   A chick with hairy pits is gross.



Pit shaving is a piece of cake. I DO know one lady who doesn't shave her pits but trims it with scissors.


----------



## meangirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I had a camp counselor who was this granola hippie chick who didn't shave. She had this fine bed of silky blonde hair on her legs and it was quite attractive.
> 
> I should have been a lesbian.


 
I had a teacher that was a granola hippie chick who had more black hair in her pits than my husband does and gorilla legs.  It really looked gross.  

I was only 11 but I decided right then I would shave every day when I was finally allowed.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I had a camp counselor who was this granola hippie chick who didn't shave.  She had this fine bed of silky blonde hair on her legs and it was quite attractive.
> 
> I should have been a lesbian.


I doubt you would have thought it so attractive if she was a brunette.


----------



## Pete

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Pit shaving is a piece of cake. I DO know one lady who doesn't shave her pits but trims it with scissors.


:flowbee:


----------



## meangirl

Pete said:
			
		

> I doubt you would have thought it so attractive if she was a brunette.


----------



## persimmoncf

WEll I must be a weird one too cause I shave only to the top of the knee. {onthelegs} Its so nice being blonde


----------



## Mousebaby

I shave to the knee also, I also inherited that no hair thing.  I was told it's because I have indian blood and that indians didn't grow body hair.  Whatever, works for me! LOL


----------



## Geek

Pete said:
			
		

> :flowbee:


----------



## LordStanley

So how many women out there let their men (or any man) shave them.

Or if your not into men, then your lady friend


----------



## Geek

LordStanley said:
			
		

> So how many women out there let their men (or any man) shave them.
> 
> Or if your not into men, then your lady friend




Dude, I think you are up too late...That is one weirdly worded question   Check your pmer


----------



## LordStanley

Geek said:
			
		

> Dude, I think you are up too late...That is one weirdly worded question   Check your pmer




Well I didnt want to imply that everyone had a steady man.  There are a few single ladies out there.

Then again not all ladies like men......

but is was an honest question.  Just like MM said, his wife shaved his thingy. 
So what about the women?


----------



## Geek

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Well I didnt want to imply that everyone had a steady man.  There are a few single ladies out there.
> 
> Then again not all ladies like men......
> 
> but is was an honest question.  Just like MM said, his wife shaved his thingy.
> So what about the women?




I wouldn't let TGS shave me  Now lotion is nice


----------



## princess73

LordStanley said:
			
		

> So how many women out there let their men (or any man) shave them.
> 
> Or if your not into men, then your lady friend



There is no way I want my husband to get a razor near me.    
I will just take care of that myself.


----------



## julz20684

LordStanley said:
			
		

> So how many women out there let their men (or any man) shave them.
> 
> Or if your not into men, then your lady friend



I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs


----------



## Mousebaby

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs


----------



## aps45819

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs


It's always nice to eat off a clean plate


----------



## morganj614

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs



 that's only where he starts...with the heated shaving cream while you sit back with a cold beverage...  massages it in and with long slow strokes of the razor....You have a romantic evening


----------



## julz20684

morganj614 said:
			
		

> that's only where he starts...with the heated shaving cream while you sit back with a cold beverage...  massages it in and with long slow strokes of the razor....You have a romantic evening




Yeah a great evening.  And then within 2 days your cussing the idiot for even thinking about coming near it.  What the hell was I thinking


----------



## pixiegirl

Brunette.  I shave to the hip and everything else daily.  Christy can confirm I take a long shower and hog all the hot water.


----------



## jwwb2000

I have to shave my entire leg every time.  I detest leg hair as well as other body hair.


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I have to shave my entire leg every time.  I detest leg hair as well as other body hair.



  Dip me in nair from the neck down (minus the landing strip) and I'd be happy!


----------



## mv_princess

I don't have to shave my legs that often....the hair just doesn't grow. But I shave everything else daily.


----------



## LordStanley

My facial hair grows really slow.  I shave every 3 days


----------



## pixiegirl

LordStanley said:
			
		

> My facial hair grows really slow.  I shave every 3 days



The other half has a 5 o'clock shadow by noon.


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Dip me in nair from the neck down (minus the landing strip) and I'd be happy!


Why save the landing strip?  Go all the way :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Why save the landing strip?  Go all the way :shrug:



No way!  That creeps me out!


----------



## PrchJrkr

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Dip me in nair from the neck down (minus the landing strip) and I'd be happy!




 :worthless


----------



## LordStanley

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The other half has a 5 o'clock shadow by noon.


 

Not me.  If I shave on tuesday, I'll have shadow by thursday.


----------



## mAlice

I can't believe I read this whole tread.


----------



## pixiegirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I can't believe I read this whole tread.


----------



## LordStanley

elaine said:
			
		

> I can't believe I read this whole tread.




awww.... But it has been very educational for me


----------



## PrchJrkr

elaine said:
			
		

> I can't believe I read this whole tread.



 












j/k


----------



## Pete

OK, this does me no good unless you sign it.  

 Do You Shave Your Thighs? 11-09-2006 10:00 AM She's a prude. You would like me better. I'm clean shaven.


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> OK, this does me no good unless you sign it.
> 
> Do You Shave Your Thighs? 11-09-2006 10:00 AM She's a prude. You would like me better. I'm clean shaven.



Me, prude?      There's something creepy about a bald snatch.  It's too "young", but if you like to look like a 10 year old go for it.


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Me, prude?      There's something creepy about a bald snatch.  It's too "young", but if you like to look like a 10 year old go for it.


----------



## julz20684

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Me, prude?      There's something creepy about a bald snatch.  It's too "young", but if you like to look like a 10 year old go for it.





EEEEWWWWW....


----------



## pixiegirl

julz20684 said:
			
		

> EEEEWWWWW....



See my point!


----------



## punjabigyrl

Why, Why, Why do women put themselves through Shaving themselves. I WAX and love the fact that I do it every 5/6 weeks rather than every other day. And NO t does not hurt as people/women say it does.


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Me, prude?      There's something creepy about a bald snatch.  It's too "young", but if you like to look like a 10 year old go for it.



AND.....  "prude" about me from an unsigned karma.  Kind of an oxymoron isn't it?      I have enough gull to sign my saucey karma.


----------



## julz20684

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Why, Why, Why do women put themselves through Shaving themselves. I WAX and love the fact that I do it every 5/6 weeks rather than every other day. And NO t does not hurt as people/women say it does.



I'm not laying on a table with my legs spread wide eagle in the air and hot wax on my   waiting for a great big pull....call me a puss (yes that was meant to be a pun)


----------



## julz20684

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> AND.....  "prude" about me from an unsigned karma.  Kind of an oxymoron isn't it?      I have enough gull to sign my saucey karma.



PIXIE my   your the leastest prudest!


----------



## jwwb2000

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Why, Why, Why do women put themselves through Shaving themselves. I WAX and love the fact that I do it every 5/6 weeks rather than every other day. And NO t does not hurt as people/women say it does.



But you have to wait for the hair to be a certain length before waxing again and I will just stick to shaving since I really hate to deal with stubble.


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> But you have to wait for the hair to be a certain length before waxing again and I will just stick to shaving since I really hate to deal with stubble.



  If you shave daily you never have to worry about it growing back and being all funky.  Plus you get use to it so it's not really a hassel; it's like washing your hair.


----------



## julz20684

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If you shave daily you never have to worry about it growing back and being all funky.  Plus you get use to it so it's not really a hassel; it's like washing your hair.



What's the best shaving cream you have found?  I have used many but still get razor bumps.


----------



## jwwb2000

julz20684 said:
			
		

> What's the best shaving cream you have found?  I have used many but still get razor bumps.



Use a really good lotion after the shower.  I found that if I use shea butter, I won't get razor bumps.


----------



## pixiegirl

julz20684 said:
			
		

> What's the best shaving cream you have found?  I have used many but still get razor bumps.



I'm more sensative to type of razor than shaving cream.  I use the Skintimate gel and a men's gillette razor (two blade).  I'll look up what kind it is.  I also dont' use the same razor as I do on my legs.  For them I use a Noxzema 3 blade.  Different razors work better on different types of hair.  Snatch hair being course like a guys face thus that kind of razor.  The two blade allows you to reach places a 3 blade doesn't.


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Use a really good lotion after the shower.  I found that if I use shea butter, I won't get razor bumps.



  too.  I lotion from the neck down when I get out of the shower.


----------



## Pete

I am giggling uncontrollably.


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> I am giggling uncontrollably.



Are you taking notes on proper cooter shaving?


----------



## Azzy

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I'm not laying on a table with my legs spread wide eagle in the air and hot wax on my  waiting for a great big pull....call me a puss (yes that was meant to be a pun)


Oh come on! You don't think that sounds like fun


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm more sensative to type of razor than shaving cream.  I use the Skintimate gel and a men's gillette razor (two blade).  I'll look up what kind it is.  I also dont' use the same razor as I do on my legs.  For them I use a Noxzema 3 blade.  Different razors work better on different types of hair.  Snatch hair being course like a guys face thus that kind of razor.  The two blade allows you to reach places a 3 blade doesn't.



The dermatologist told me it is good to soak your razor in alcohol between shavings. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I'm not laying on a table with my legs spread wide eagle in the air and hot wax on my


How about if I tie you up first


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Are you taking notes on proper cooter shaving?


I have it as a Word document


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I can't believe I read this whole tread.



I can't believe that this is still out in the open forum.


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> I have it as a Word document



You need to include pics for the visual learning


----------



## julz20684

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I can't believe that this is still out in the open forum.




There is no shame here


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> You need to include pics for the visual learning


I'll bring a camera


----------



## pixiegirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> The dermatologist told me it is good to soak your razor in alcohol between shavings. :shrug:



I suppose that sounds reasonable.  I change mine out weekly.  They're pretty cheap so it's no biggie.  I don't ever get razor burn unless someone else uses my razor.  B has tried to pull this a couple times (when I used a Mach 3) and when I rinsed my legs they felt like they were on fire!  I've heard that's because when you shave you take off a lot of skin cells and when someone else uses a razor after you some of those cells get "transplanted" under the skin of the other person.    That totally grosses me out.  

But I can share a toothbrush with him and swap plaque.    He is the first person ever I've been able to do that with and be ok with it.  And it's not on a regular basis.  Only if we go out of town for the weekend or something and one of us has forgotten ours.  I caught my ex husband using my toothbrush once when we were dating and I threw it away.


----------



## julz20684

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Are you taking notes on proper cooter shaving?




Ok, let me get this straight

1) Men's gillette 2 blade razor
2) Skintimate gel
3) Soak razor in alcohol between shavings
4) Lather up with shea butter after shaving

That's a lot to remember...maybe I'll give it up and go back to the 70s look.


----------



## Azzy

This thread is making me hungry


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> I'll bring a camera



There will be no visual aids tomorrow


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> There will be no visual aids tomorrow


snap


----------



## punjabigyrl

If you wax often, your hair growth retads and you eventually very little hair grow and it does not matter what length the wax just yanks them out.


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I suppose that sounds reasonable.  I change mine out weekly.  They're pretty cheap so it's no biggie.  I don't ever get razor burn unless someone else uses my razor.  B has tried to pull this a couple times (when I used a Mach 3) and when I rinsed my legs they felt like they were on fire!  I've heard that's because when you shave you take off a lot of skin cells and when someone else uses a razor after you some of those cells get "transplanted" under the skin of the other person.    That totally grosses me out.
> But I can share a toothbrush with him and swap plaque.    He is the first person ever I've been able to do that with and be ok with it.  And it's not on a regular basis.  Only if we go out of town for the weekend or something and one of us has forgotten ours.  I caught my ex husband using my toothbrush once when we were dating and I threw it away.



I swap out weekly also. I saw the Dr. because of some spots on my legs and she said the cells can get spread with a razor and to use a new one everyday or the alcohol soak.
 never share a toothbrush, not even with your honey!


----------



## Geek

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Dip me in nair from the neck down (minus the landing strip) and I'd be happy!



Did you ever do fun shapes :shrug: A heart and an arrow are pretty easy for beginners


----------



## julz20684

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> your hair growth retads and you eventually very little hair grow and it does not matter what length the wax just yanks them out.




 Can you translate this please


----------



## jaie

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs


----------



## julz20684

Geek said:
			
		

> Did you ever do fun shapes :shrug: A heart and an arrow are pretty easy for beginners




Heart


----------



## Geek

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Heart




a muffin shape is cute too


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> "P"


heh


----------



## pixiegirl

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> If you wax often, your hair growth retads and you eventually very little hair grow and it does not matter what length the wax just yanks them out.




I learned this after having someone else wax the ever living hell out of my eyebrows.  They don't grow back in correctly at all now.  Shaving daily is less of a hassel.  When you get use to doing it, it takes under 2 minutes.


----------



## morganj614

Azzy said:
			
		

> This thread is making me hungry



Tacos?


----------



## mainman

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I have had a man shave me before and I'm not talking about my legs


Back?


----------



## julz20684

forget the boys, let's  all by ourselves.  Pix


----------



## Azzy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Tacos?


 I just happen to be talking to a hot chick on myspace too


----------



## pixiegirl

julz20684 said:
			
		

> forget the boys, let's  all by ourselves.  Pix



 


Oh and never ever use a BIC razor.  I haven't found even one that's worth a damn!


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> heh




What about the lightning bolts too


----------



## julz20684

mainman said:
			
		

> Back?




Yes, yes you are correct


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> heh




HEY....how did my name get on that quote...


----------



## rack'm

Geek said:
			
		

> a Chia head wound shape is cute too


----------



## LordStanley

Azzy said:
			
		

> I just happen to be talking to a hot chick on myspace too




And what are you two talking about


----------



## Azzy

LordStanley said:
			
		

> And what are you two talking about


Wouldn't you like to know  shes actually a forumite as well


----------



## LordStanley

Azzy said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you like to know  shes actually a forumite as well





Hey no secret side talking... Not fair


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> Back?


----------



## punjabigyrl

Julz20684

I meant if you wax often, after sometime your hair stops growing and the hair that does grow is very light and can be waxed at any length. Anyone had a Brazilian wax?


----------



## Azzy

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Hey no secret side talking... Not fair


We're talkin about hookin up this weekend


----------



## nachomama

Azzy said:
			
		

> We're talkin about hookin up this weekend



Oh Gawd, LordStanley, down, boy.  Careful when you push the chair away from the desk...


----------



## Azzy

nachomama said:
			
		

> Oh Gawd, LordStanley, down, boy. Careful when you push the chair away from the desk...


----------



## julz20684

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Julz20684
> 
> I meant if you wax often, after sometime your hair stops growing and the hair that does grow is very light and can be waxed at any length. Anyone had a Brazilian wax?




Ok I understand now, thank you.  I am afraid to ask _but_ what exactly is a Brazilian wax?


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

>




A girl's gotta have some secrets.


----------



## Geek

rack'm said:
			
		

>



I will break out the 8 ball stencil just for you Hot Stuff


----------



## Azzy

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Ok I understand now, thank you. I am afraid to ask _but_ what exactly is a Brazilian wax?


They rip ALL the hair out, even the hair in your buttcrack  So I hear. I can't imagine it being worth it.


----------



## Pete

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Julz20684
> 
> I meant if you wax often, after sometime your hair stops growing and the hair that does grow is very light and can be waxed at any length. Anyone had a Brazilian wax?


I heard MainMan has and he said it hurt bad.


----------



## nachomama

Geek said:
			
		

> I will break out the 8 ball stencil just for you Hot Stuff



I have a checkered flag stencil, for those who get to "victory lane"...


----------



## rack'm

Geek said:
			
		

> I will break out the 8 ball stencil just for you Hot Stuff


----------



## punjabigyrl

OHHHHHH trust me it is well worth it.


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a pubic poll so I could see APS and Mikey's answer.


That would be kind of personal don't you think??


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH trust me it is well worth it.


How bad does it hurt  I'm gonna have to think about this.


----------



## punjabigyrl

I does hurt a little but not as bad as some people make to be. The trick is to use some numbing cream( used very sparingly).


----------



## Geek

Azzy said:
			
		

> They rip ALL the hair out, even the hair in your buttcrack  So I hear. I can't imagine it being worth it.




Here is a video of girls faces getting it done, may NSFW**


----------



## julz20684

Azzy said:
			
		

> They rip ALL the hair out, even the hair in your buttcrack  So I hear. I can't imagine it being worth it.


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> I does hurt a little but not as bad as some people make to be. The trick is to use some numbing cream( used very sparingly).


Where do you get numbing cream? Could I use orajel


----------



## mainman

nachomama said:
			
		

> I have a checkered flag stencil, for those who get to "victory lane"...


Guess Ill have to start watching the races again....


----------



## aps45819

just noticed the ads that are showing up at the top of this thread
http://www.nisim.com/page.kalo/


----------



## Azzy

Geek said:
			
		

> Here is a video of girls faces getting it done, may NSFW**


#### that...


----------



## nachomama

Azzy said:
			
		

> Where do you get numbing cream? Could I use orajel



Use Tequila.  Lots of it.


----------



## julz20684

Geek said:
			
		

> Here is a video of girls faces getting it done, may NSFW**




Ok, yeah NOT gonna happen...but did you see the guy was the worst of all


----------



## punjabigyrl

Azzy
I use orajel. I would recommend before you get a Brazilian to try and have the top have waxed. Then, if you didn't mind it go for the whole deal. i must say when they start waxing at the bottom it does hurt a little but WELL worth it.


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Azzy
> I use orajel. I would recommend before you get a Brazilian to try and have the top have waxed. Then, if you didn't mind it go for the whole deal. i must say when they start waxing at the bottom it does hurt a little but WELL worth it.


Would I be correct to assume that your ass hurts the worst?


----------



## aps45819

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Azzy
> I use orajel. I would recommend before you get a Brazilian to try and have the top have waxed. Then, if you didn't mind it go for the whole deal. i must say when they start waxing at the bottom it does hurt a little but WELL worth it.


Do people do this for a living? What kind of traing is requied to be a certified azz waxer? 
 Does MD issue an azz waxing liscense?


----------



## nachomama

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Do people do this for a living? What kind of traing is requied to be a certified azz waxer?
> Does MD issue an azz waxing liscense?



Oh Jeez, Aps is looking into a new career field.


----------



## rack'm

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Do people do this for a living? What kind of traing is requied to be a certified azz waxer?
> Does MD issue an azz waxing liscense?


Your first customer is ready


----------



## punjabigyrl

aps. the training required is much the same like a dermatologist. However, I have been waxing since I was 13 by myself.


----------



## Azzy

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Do people do this for a living? What kind of traing is requied to be a certified azz waxer?
> Does MD issue an azz waxing liscense?


You probably need alot of practice


----------



## punjabigyrl

Aps...that would be an awesome career move.


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> aps. the training required is much the same like a dermatologist. However, I have been waxing since I was 13 by myself.


How much do you charge? I need to find someone who does an 'in home' kinda thing


----------



## punjabigyrl

Azzy
I am not certified to do anyone elses waxing.


----------



## Pete

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> aps. the training required is much the same like a dermatologist. However, I have been waxing since I was 13 by myself.


pics?


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Azzy
> I am not certified to do anyone elses waxing.


 I was kidding.


----------



## aps45819

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Aps...that would be an awesome career move.


While I like the smooth look, I have no desire to make this a career 
Don't think I could a get that close and not indulge.
 Now if you were aloowed to kiss it and make it better where it hurt, that might be different


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> pics?


only if you're over 18 now


----------



## punjabigyrl

Now aps. I am over 18 and in holland you do have some parlors that offer than waxing.


----------



## Azzy

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> Now aps. I am over 18 and in holland you do have some parlors that offer than waxing.


I think there are some like that in Waldorf. That reminds me, I need to look for a job.


----------



## bresamil

The Google banner at the top of the page is a riot.


----------



## punjabigyrl

I would not trust any in Waldorf. I trust the ones in Holland since they are strictly regulated, people are tested etc.


----------



## Azzy

bresamil said:
			
		

> The Google banner at the top of the page is a riot.


omfg 

http://www.bettybeauty.com/?referral=adwords+Pubic_Hair_Style


----------



## punjabigyrl

Had a friend attend the one in Holland. she had a jolly good time.


----------



## thakidistight

Sorry, Im late on this one. Do some of you actually only shave up to knee level? So you have like....hair shorts? :shudder:


----------



## Wenchy

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Sorry, Im late on this one. Do some of you actually only shave up to knee level? So you have like....hair shorts? :shudder:



No.  I have leg warmers.


----------



## thakidistight

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No.  I have leg warmers.


  Oh lord. Bad visual, I may be sick.


----------



## Azzy

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Sorry, Im late on this one. Do some of you actually only shave up to knee level? So you have like....hair shorts? :shudder:


 I dont have hair above my knees  Neither does Vrai


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No.  I have leg warmers.



  Goodness me.  Oh, this tread is just TFF.


----------



## Pete

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No.  I have leg warmers.


I wont call you skinny again.


----------



## LordStanley

Azzy said:
			
		

> I dont have hair above my knees  Neither does Vrai





How far up are we talking


----------



## Azzy

LordStanley said:
			
		

> How far up are we talking


From my knees to my


----------



## morganj614

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No.  I have leg warmers.



Didn't you mean fuzzy ear muffs?


----------



## smoothmarine187

After having been with someone that shaves(or waxes) everything.....there is no way I could go back.....


----------



## aps45819

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> After having been with someone that shaves(or waxes) everything.....there is no way I could go back.....


I'm sure Pingr feels the same about his smooth marine


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol.....I only trim........no shaving for me......


----------



## aps45819

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol.....I only trim........no shaving for me......


 If my user name was smooth marine, I would NOT have posted anything in this thread


----------



## smoothmarine187

hahaha....good point.....I'm in to good of a mood today(not to mention buzzing badly) to get offended today.......lol


----------



## aps45819

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahaha....good point.....I'm in to good of a mood today(not to mention buzzing badly) to get offended today.......lol


Semper fi and


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> A girl's gotta have some secrets.


:snort:


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> :snort:


:snortsnort:


----------



## otter

:doublesnort:


----------



## cattitude

:twosnortsintwominutes:


----------



## Speedy70

:latesnort:


----------



## FireBrand

the notorious triple dog snort


----------



## onebdzee

FireBrand said:
			
		

> the notorious triple dog snort



OH NO, NOT THAT!


----------



## julz20684

:snortsnortsnortsoloudyourbrainhurtssnortsnort:


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> :snortsnortsnortsoloudyourbrainhurtssnortsnort:


Heh


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> Heh



Pete, you really need to stop hanging out in the ladies room.


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Pete, you really need to stop hanging out in the ladies room.


It is the best place to find chicks.


----------

